# NEW! ADA 60P "Tappenkarsee"



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello and welcome!

This is my first ADA tank and Iwagumi layout so bare with me :icon_smil

Equipment/Layout

1. Tank ADA 60P
2. Filter Fluval 306 
3. 13mm Lily Pipes
4. Inline GLA CO2
5. Hydor 200w Heater
6. Finnex Ray2 DD 
7. Reef Keeper (Plus) Controller
8. Custom Stand
9. ADA Aquasoil System
10. True Lumen Lunar LED's

Plants/Fish

1. Hemianthus Callitrichoides
2. Ammania Sp. "Bonsai"
3. Fissidens Fontanus
4. Taxiphyllum Sp. "Flame moss"

5. CPD
6. Oto's 
7. _Crossocheilus siamensis (True)
8. Amano's
9. Cherry Shrimp
10. Still deciding...

My inspiration
#1
_http://th08.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2012/229/9/2/mountainscape_with_lake_by_burtn-d5bf3fx.jpg

#2
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b255/nasfish/Rockscape/IMG_7480a.jpg

#3
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=122232&highlight=flshrfun

Here is my basic layout (still in works). 









Since the layout is on paper (tank footprint) not in Aquasoil, I cant get the elevation differences/rock placement %100. Any suggestions based on the #1 "inspiration" link would be much appreciated!:icon_smil I plan on using ADA Nile Sand to replace the lake. HC will cover over the rocks and throughout the scape as in link #2. Ammania SP. will be in the front corners and background (cut to different heights). Fissidens Fontanus will be in the rock crevices, and the Flame Moss will be placed behind the rocks as in link #3 to mimic a tree line. 

Thank you!


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

2 threads in 10 mins.. shame shame. But, I would move the large rock to the back.. maybe bunch them up like they broke off one rock...


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

steven p said:


> 2 threads in 10 mins.. shame shame. But, I would move the large rock to the back.. maybe bunch them up like they broke off one rock...


Thanks Steven ! I think I would lose my depth if the large rock was in the background. I want to keep the back rocks looking far away. I like the idea of making the rocks look like they broke off from each other.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Your inspiration photo is similar to several terrific scapes that were in the top 200 IPALC this year. http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/ Use smaller plants behind and even tree shaped stem plants in front like #93.

If you want the scape to reflect the photo then the large rocks would be the mountains and you would have rolling hills of a larger scale ground cover in front and smaller to the rear. #134 might be the sort of thing you are looking.

I do like your current groupings though. What happens if you scoot the central group to the right a bit so it is better associated with the right hand group? The right hand group in front might be a bit larger than necessary too or perhaps the left hand group is a bit short. Depends on the height of the tank which way to go, right?


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> Your inspiration photo is similar to several terrific scapes that were in the top 200 IPALC this year. http://en.iaplc.com/results12/top200vote/ Use smaller plants behind and even tree shaped stem plants in front like #93.
> 
> If you want the scape to reflect the photo then the large rocks would be the mountains and you would have rolling hills of a larger scale ground cover in front and smaller to the rear. #134 might be the sort of thing you are looking.
> 
> I do like your current groupings though. What happens if you scoot the central group to the right a bit so it is better associated with the right hand group? The right hand group in front might be a bit larger than necessary too or perhaps the left hand group is a bit short. Depends on the height of the tank which way to go, right?


Thanks Kathyy! 
Love the link to the IPALC! I made a few changes. I used a different rock for the back, and moved it to the right. I used some more paper to create some height, as though they were on soil. Aside from a few accent rocks that might find their way in I am 90% satisfied. I am trying to figure out how to pitch the substrate. I know typically the slope is on a downward angle from the back to front say 30-45 deg. To keep the scape with the photo I plan on having all corners pooling into the center, with the front area open and level for viewing. Does this make sense? 










Thanks again for the suggestions! Much appreciated, cant wait to put this all together :icon_smil


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd like to know any strategy that would help slope. I've seen these plastic divider things used. Not sure what I would use as an equivalent. 

Your composition is looking good. Especially with the paper height.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

jonathan said:


> I'd like to know any strategy that would help slope. I've seen these plastic divider things used. Not sure what I would use as an equivalent.
> 
> Your composition is looking good. Especially with the paper height.


I know the green machine used them, I think there just pvc or acrylic. I plan on using them to prevent the soil from skidding away from the rocks/crevices. 

Thank you I can't wait to get this in soil to get more height.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Looks good! if you have any more stones I might add a few more..

I used paint to put some in the general directions I would add..


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

orchidman said:


> Looks good! if you have any more stones I might add a few more..
> 
> I used paint to put some in the general directions I would add..


Thanks! I do have some, and I was thinking the same thing esp for the background. I'll see what I can add or subtract once I get some aquasoil.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Update!*

Hi everyone,

Currently I am building the stand. I should have it complete by next weekend. I received a couple more pieces for the project today 










I have to say this Finnex Ray2 is sexy; roud: Finnex! Cant wait to see how it grows plants.

Once I finish the stand I will get the Aquasoil and layout my hardscape. Hopefully in 2 weeks or I will have this tank filled and running! 

Thanks for watching :biggrin:!


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Almost Ready For Liftoff*

Hi everyone,

The stand is almost done and I just received my substrate. I am sourcing my plants slowly, so hopefully they will be ready when the stand is complete. I will post some stand pics tomorrow. Thanks for watching !

Pics: Sorry embedding not working. 

Cant wait for this "mess" to be gone! lol
https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ueiY0aHX4Ln-wlSK3aKFDPQsh7k7IA9eTgNFPVdfsIk?feat=directlink


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Nothing like a room full of new aquarium equipment waiting to be used.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Green_Flash said:


> Nothing like a room full of new aquarium equipment waiting to be used.


Very true! I just need a bigger space for more


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Stand Progress*

As promised here are a few pics of the stand. Got the back Formica sheet attached. Thanks for watching!

The tools/plans



















The Kreg joints are ROCK solid! 




























The color is "Terril", it's like a slate blue.


----------



## tex627 (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't seem to see any of the pictures except the first two. The second layout of the rocks looks good, but the rightmost set of rocks looks very flat and weak compared to the rest.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

tex627 said:


> I can't seem to see any of the pictures except the first two. The second layout of the rocks looks good, but the rightmost set of rocks looks very flat and weak compared to the rest.


Idk why you cant see the images. They come up for me on both computers. Thanks for the advise, the rocks will be in substrate soon and I will have an easier time getting the height/depth from them. I agree they need more presence.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Stand & Hardscape Complete PICS*

It has been a little over a month since my last post and things have finally come together. I have completed my ADA style stand which took longer than expected, (part time) but it was SO worth the wait! The Apex Jr. is programmed and most of the hardware is in the cabinet but not connected....yet :biggrin:. My LFS was out of HC and a few other plants I needed to kick this tank off completely, but ill try a few other places tomorrow. 
Lastly below I listed so features of my setup and some overdue pictures. Thanks for tuning in! :biggrin:

DIY ADA Stand:
1. Formica (Slate Blue)
2. 35" Tall (For tall ppl like me)
3. Soft self closing hinges.
4. Wide adjustable feet via an alen wrench under cabinet mat.
5. Automatic cabinet light on/off.
6. Spring door catch.

Lighting:
1. Led strip for sun rise/set, 3200k
2. Moonlight, True lumen 10,000k
3. Finnex Ray 2 DD

PICS
https://plus.google.com/photos/105420551411964310467/albums/5856317728871434401?authkey=CP3fv-nDlLnq0gE


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Photo Fixed*

Photos via link


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

If you have time, could you post more details about the hardware you used on the stand? Where did you get them? I'm planning a similar build on an uneven corner in my living room, so I'm particularly interested in your leveling feet. Hinges and catches would be useful to know about too.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

thesawguy said:


> If you have time, could you post more details about the hardware you used on the stand? Where did you get them? I'm planning a similar build on an uneven corner in my living room, so I'm particularly interested in your leveling feet. Hinges and catches would be useful to know about too.


http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2053&rrt=1

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=25383&site=ROCKLER

Hope this helps.


----------



## thesawguy (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

The stand turned out particularly nice.

Unless a person had the entire ADA line memorized, I am not sure that they wouldn't just assume that it was ADA.


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

The pics didn't come through, I see the link tho.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

madness said:


> The stand turned out particularly nice.
> 
> Unless a person had the entire ADA line memorized, I am not sure that they wouldn't just assume that it was ADA.


Thanks! I spent a long time on it.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Update HC Transition*

The tank has been filled for a week now and most of my HC has melted. My prior research tells me this is just a transition period...I hope. Tank temperature is 76F, Flow is good, lighting is more than sufficient from my research, and my Co2 is 3-4bps (Yellow DC). I dose K2so4 and MGso4 5g each dry after every water change. As per ADA's instructions I change my water every day about 30-40% and only dose my Potassium. I also dose traces via Aquavitro Envy for added peace of mind. Seachem Prime is used for water conditioner, and Nutrifin cycle to help my bio filter. 

Any comments or suggestions welcome! HC guru's welcome!

Sorry for the image quality, my DSLR battery is dead.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Week 3*

Tonight I removed dead plant matter and cleaned the glass. I do a %50 water change every 3 days. I have been dosing 5g K2SO4, Aqua Vitro Envy 3ml, and just started my left over Flourish FE 1.75ml. I do notice Green Hair Algae and GSA on the substrate, also there seems to be flakes of clear white stuff floating around. I'm not sure if its algae, plant matter or w/e, any ideas?

My tank is still cycling (fishless) so I haven't added any shrimp or otos. I dose Nutrafin Cycle for bio filter support. I am going to get Green Bacter this weekend. 

The HC is starting to root and spread. I added Myaca which seem to be growing very fast! The Glossostigma is in transition but I'm hoping it fills in nicely for the back corner. 

Just Phone pics for today :frown:


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*6/1/13 Update "Move"*

I recently moved and had to tear the old scape down. The HC was growing out but I decided to go with DH, as the maintenance for HC is very tedious with cleanup / uprooting and next time I am definitely using powder substrate. 

The present scape has been up for about a week, and the plants seem to be settling in well. The DH is slowly sending out new growth, but I think its still transitioning. (Anyone have DH tips? ) I want to carpet the entire substrate and work from there with the scape. I want this tank to be bright green! :icon_bigg

The Finnex Ray II is top notch! I have to trim the Rotala R. Every 3 days. The Rotala Indica grows more slowly; I trim it twice a month. 

I am going to buy some more DH so I can get this carpet rolling.

Thanks for watching!




























Mr. Snail getting some sun


















Follow the leader









Stay in formation!


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Thought I would share a quick update. Let me know what you think! 
(Pic is just a quick phone shot)


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

i like it! great job


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Very nice! I kind of like look of the Ammania (I think it is) on the left, looks like a little forest.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks really good, especially for 2 months or so.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Phusis_Eidos said:


> The tank has been filled for a week now and most of my HC has melted....Any comments or suggestions welcome! HC guru's welcome!


I'm not an HC guru, but if you have your heart set on HC, I would try the dry start method. It's worked well for me. This method gives the tiny roots a chance to spread and establish, and I try to get a good sized clump of it to grow before saturating it with co2 and water.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for you're comments! Dry start method is a definite next go around. I am planning however to introduce some hc in spots. I was going to tire some on a lava rock and place them in spots around the treeline to introduce some texture difference. What do you think?


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Update October*

Hi Everyone,

The 60P has evolved a bit in the past two months. I changed the hard-scape on the left side for more impact due to the tall growing Ammania Bonsai. I also added some HM Amano, thanks to Zorfox on the right to soften the hard-scape and grade the transition to the Rotala Indica. The DH has grown in great and I'm % 99.99 happy with everything. 

Let me know what you think!


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

super lush and green! very nice work my friend


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful.

Bonsai is such a beautiful plant. I think if you let them grow and have just 1 or few stems of a red plant behind them, that could spice it up. But thats just what I think  Is that HM to the right? It looks ok, maybe a more hedge like or ball pruning might make it look better?

Overall its beautiful, just wanted to voice my crit./opinion.


----------



## pianofish (Jan 31, 2010)

Tank looks sick my man,
Only thing you might consider would be raising that right rock a little bit to stick out just a hair more. It looks overcrowded in comparison to it be short. So I guess, larger rock, or put another spacer underneath to poke the rock up a little bit more. If you would go with a different rock, I'd go with a 1-2" taller and a teeney bit more narrow. I could be wrong though. Its hard to tell without looking at the rock in a slightly above picture. Maybe it just looks short because the picture was taken from tank bottom level.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think it looks great just the way you have it. Can you get another new picture from a higher angle?


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

Great work, man. Wonderful plant growth!


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments  Ill take some nice pictures with my DSLR and a video over the weekend.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I like it! Dhg looks awesome when it's nice and dense like that.


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

*Video Update*

Thanks for watching!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEo0nkVPkC0


----------



## Phusis_Eidos (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey I need some video feedback!


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

wow that HG looks amazing


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Very beautiful, I like it! So nicely trim.


----------

